# Places for bass around escambia



## drumin80 (Dec 2, 2009)

Just wondering where some good spots for bass around Escambia. Or if anyone knows where there are ponds that you can fish. Thanks


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Do you mean places to fish on the Escambia River? Do you have a boat?


----------



## drumin80 (Dec 2, 2009)

Yea but its not made to the river, I was talking about places to fish from the bank, just to change it up a bit from saltwater. Ponds, lakes, really anywhere that people have caught bass around Escambia county.


----------

